# Carlsbad Things to Do



## VegasBella (Feb 16, 2014)

Making my list of things to do in Carlsbad and figured I'd share it here for future reference for anyone traveling to the area.

FUN KIDS ACTIVITIES
Legoland - http://california.legoland.com/
Things for Kids to Do - http://www.familydaysout.com/kids-things-to-do-usa/carlsbad/ca/
Beach - sandcastles, surfing, swimming
Movies
Ride the train
Swim in pool

EDUCATIONAL ACTIVITIES
Ocean Institute - http://www.ocean-institute.org/
Botanical Gardens - http://www.sdbgarden.org/
Whale Watching Cruise
Examine Tidepools

FOOD
nearest Whole Foods -687 S. Coast Highway 101, Encinitas  California  92024
760.274.1580

Farmer's Market in Carlsbad - every Wednesday from 3-6PM on State Street between Carlsbad Village Drive and Grand Avenue.

Costco - 951 Palomar Airport Road, Carlsbad, CA 92011-1110
(760) 929-0963


----------

